# New Vauxhall Astra!



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Blimey! Coming with a 250bhp 4cyc turbo engine :

Story is here


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*sigh* its crying out for a NA V6 lump.......


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Anyone else see a hint of Civic in it?? :-/


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Anyone else see a hint of Civic in it?? Â :-/


crossed with a squashed Merc, no sure if :-/ or ;D


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Celica if you ask me :-/

Gren


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Actually the rear 3/4 view of side window line is pure TT. And the wedge shape and stance with 19" wheels is plain cool.

Shame about the badge. Is it me, or is Opel cooler than Vauxhall?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I think the Opel badge has more kudos than Vauxhall over here.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I think the Opel badge has more kudos than Vauxhall over here.


With the exact opposite being the case in Europe :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The rear end/roof is a neater version of the new Renault Megane ?



> With the exact opposite being the case in Europe


Vauxhalls are thought of as an English peculiarity in Germany. That's the impression I got, whilst driving my Opel over there Â 



> Shame about the badge. Â Is it me, or is Opel cooler than Vauxhall?


Over here they are. Last time they sold both Opel and Vauxhalls at the same time was around 1981 I think Â :-/ Vauxhalls are never sold in Ireland, though : all badged as Opel's, which is why you see one or two rhd Opels in this country now and again.

I like the look of this new Astra, but theres too much Celica in the side profile.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Wonder where the engine came from.. the Opel Speedster 220T or Vauxhall VX220T?

Thorney, over to you. :


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Saab 2.0T it says.

Must be tweaked a little as the 93 Aero only puts out 210 and that's not even on the road yet.

Gren


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Roll on the new focus face lift!! And Convertable! AND RS of course *Dribble* ;D


----------

